# How come his cells are bigger than mine? (pic)



## Kingfisher Apiaries (Jan 16, 2010)

What is Joe's method?

mike


----------



## franktrujillo (Jan 22, 2009)

looks like there not done capping the cells they will grow...


----------



## David LaFerney (Jan 14, 2009)

What I mean by Joseph Clemens method is as he describes in this thread.


----------



## David LaFerney (Jan 14, 2009)

franktrujillo said:


> looks like there not done capping the cells they will grow...


Really? I didn't know that. I thought when they were capped that's it.


----------



## jean-marc (Jan 13, 2005)

Those cells are capped and will not grow.

Jean-Marc


----------



## jean-marc (Jan 13, 2005)

The cells are about half full of royal jelly and not 100% full. Some bees are better at it than others. Joe's seem to have more royal jelly in it than yours.

So you took out the frame of eggs and larvae just before grafting? The bees eats pollen that is converted to royal jelly or worker jelly to feed larvae. No larvae no need to feed on pollen and less royal jelly is fed. Maybe try keeping the larvae in next to the graft, don't swap it out. 

The cells are not fantastic but they are not pooe either. If there were only 2 grades, pass and fail I'd say those cells are a pass.

Bees also learn how to make cells. That same hive could make bigger and better cells next go around.

Jean-Marc


----------



## Ted Kretschmann (Feb 2, 2011)

As a queen breeder, the secret is this....Feed your queenless starter/finishing nuc 1-1 syrup to the fifth day. Any later the bees will "wax" the cells. Two of your frames in the nuc should be solid frames of fresh pollen. The more pollen, the more protein that the bees have to feed the larvae. The more pollen, the more protein the young bees have to consume. The more pollen available to be consumed, the more royal jelly the young bees will produce from the mandibular glands that can be used to feed the graft. Thus better quality queen cells and queens will be produced. I am with Jean Marc, those cells do not look that bad. Also Joseph has been keeping bees and grafting cells longer than even I have been alive. So there is truth that practice makes perfect. Keep at it, we need more queen and bee breeders. TED


----------



## Velbert (Mar 19, 2006)

You larva that you grafted may have been older and they didn't have as much time to fill the cells with royal jelly or build them longer


----------



## Joseph Clemens (Feb 12, 2005)

There are so many variables it is quite difficult to pin down the reason for the difference in the cell sizes. Most of my cells are not as shapely as those in the photo you posted, above. I was making extra efforts to grow cells as large as I could get them, in the hopes that queens produced in those extremely well provisioned and generously proportioned cells would somehow be superior to those raised in slightly less well provisioned and proportioned cells. There may have been positive differences, but after running a few batches of the larger cells, I was unable to discern any.

Maybe Velbert's idea of the age of larvae at graft is the key - I don't know for sure. But, I do know that my old eyes need mighty powerful magnification and lighting before I can easily graft the tiniest larvae without rolling them, flipping them, or missing them entirely. When the light and magnification are right it is easiest to lift them safely and place them safely in the cell cups. Timing of the grafting process is also crucial (especially in my usually very hot and very dry climate), strong lighting only accelerates this drying effect, so I find that I need to complete each graft very quickly or my takes (percentage of successful grafts) goes down dramatically.


----------



## David LaFerney (Jan 14, 2009)

Thanks for the helpful comments. I plan to try try again on Sunday, and every ten days after so maybe I'll do better.


----------



## Joseph Clemens (Feb 12, 2005)

Another thing I do differently is, I always feed small pollen substitute patties even when there is plenty of pollen available (I would feed fresh pollen patties - if I weren't so cheap). Sometimes they hardly touch it, but they usually feed on it, at least a little. I only feed 1:1 syrup before and after the flow.


----------



## David LaFerney (Jan 14, 2009)

I'll try that. I have plenty of pollen sub, I just need to mix some patties I guess. Around here you have to be careful with it or you attract hive beetles.


----------



## Joseph Clemens (Feb 12, 2005)

Maybe you need to proceed with caution. I haven't had any issues of that nature (SHB), yet.


----------



## Kingfisher Apiaries (Jan 16, 2010)

Joseph, could you point me to the thread about how you rear queens?

mike


----------



## Kingfisher Apiaries (Jan 16, 2010)

Found it


----------



## David LaFerney (Jan 14, 2009)

Joseph Clemens said:


> Maybe you need to proceed with caution. I haven't had any issues of that nature (SHB), yet.


After thinking about it a hive as strong as these is probably not going to have SHB problems.


----------

